# Chain saw bar size change



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Have any of you experienced hands ever changed the bar/chain size on a chain saw??
Got a Poulan P4018WT (18" wildthing) from friend, was cutting at an angle, found the bar rail was worn, flipped bar over and cuts fine. He wants to get a 16" bar, Oregon has 27857 combo.
I've worked on lots of 2-cycle engines and sharpened lots of chains but never changed bar size on one.
Any problems ??
thanks,


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sure, there is no problem going to a smaller length bar and chain on most any chain saw as long as the bar mount is the correct one for the saw.

Many consumer saws have bars that are not matched to the power that the unit produces and would have a hard time working if you buried the entire length of the bar in a cut. This is the bigger is better marketing technique.

The shorter the bar and chain the faster the saw will cut, the longest bar I would recommend for a 40cc engine would be a 16" and I would use a 14" if I could get by with it.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks 30year,
You're right, I've found some saws underpowered for bar size, actually, I think 14"-16" bars about right for the occasional homeowner user.
thanks again,


----------

